# [Off] Conseil Hardware

## Gaby

Bonjour,

J'envisage de rénover le PC de mes parents sans trop de frais et plutôt que de remplacer les disques dur IDE, j'envisage l'achat d'une carte controleur IDE sur port PCI du genre de celle-ci pour y brancher 2 disques. Le raid n'est pas utile.

Je n'ai malheureusement aucune expérience de ce genre de carte et je me pose donc quelques questions :

- Perfo avec 2 disques (1 donnée et 1 OS ) ?

- Compatibilité sous linux ? (à priori ça fonctionne d'après  ce post 

Merci d'avance,

Gaby

----------

## kwenspc

Même sur les cm récente il y a toujours 1 port IDE, ça devrait suffire non? (à moins bien sûr que tu ais plus de 2 périphériques sur IDE)

Sinon au pire il y a toujours des petits adaptateurs IDE vers sata (quand le Sata a été introduit sur les cm, les bundles incluaient souvent un adaptateur au cas où). Ça devrait t'éviter l'achat d'une carte pci.

----------

## Gaby

Oui je réserve ce port pour les lecteurs optique.

Je ne connais pas ces adaptateurs, tu parle bien de ça  ?

Je pense que je vais prende ça, mais si vous avez des retour sur les cartes controleurs je suis preneur tout de même.

Gaby

----------

## kwenspc

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne connais pas ces adaptateurs, tu parle bien de ça  ?

 

Exactement ça oui   :Wink: 

Ça fonctionne très bien (pas de nécessité de driver quelconque)

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Peux-tu nous en dire plus sur le PC à mettre à jour stp ? (CPU, chipset et carte mère, quantité de mémoire) 

Merci

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je pense que je vais prende ça, mais si vous avez des retour sur les cartes controleurs je suis preneur tout de même.
> 
> Gaby

 

j'en utilise un moi aussi et ca fonctionne trés bien pour moi ca a etait plug'n'play je n'est pas eu besoins d'installer de driver par contre sur ma vielle carte pci to ide il fallait des drivers et je n'avait pas reussit a l'installer sous linux a l'époque.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

J'ai moi aussi récemment acheté un controlleur PCI to IDE [ de marque ST-LAB ].Il a été reconnu directement et concernant les performances je n'ai rien remarqué de flagrant, en tout cas pas de ralentissements énormes ni absufis, en gros tout va bien ^^ !

Bye.

----------

## Gaby

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Peux-tu nous en dire plus sur le PC à mettre à jour stp ? (CPU, chipset et carte mère, quantité de mémoire) 
> 
> Merci

 

L'ancienne config de mémoire :

- Athlon XP1800+

- MSI KT3 Ultra2 (chipset KT333 je crois)

- 1Go DDR

- Geforce 4 MX 440

- DD IDE 40Go

- DD IDE 160Go

- Lecteur CD IDE

- Graveur CD IDE

- Alim 350W

Je prévois d'upgrader pour avoir :

- Celeron E1400

- GIGABYTE EP31-DS3L

- 2Go DDR2

- ATI HD4350

- Adaptateur SATA => IDE

D'ailleurs, j'aimerais vos avis sur la tenue de l'alim après ugrade.

Gaby

----------

## titoucha

Elle fait quel puissance ton alim et est-elle de marque ?

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Au vu des éléments que tu envisage pour ton upgrade, je te conseille de laisser tomber l'idée de ré-utiliser les anciens disques. Pour les brancher tu vas devoir passer à travers une carte PCI, avec les limitations que ça comporte, paticulièrement en termes de bande passante : tes disques, déjà pas tous jeunes, vont se retrouver "bridés" par le goulet d'étranglement que la carte va créer.

En clair : il y a de bonnes chances que tes disques soient moins performants sur ta nouvelle machine qu'aujourd'hui sur l'ancienne : un comble pour une upgrade !

----------

## Gaby

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Elle fait quel puissance ton alim et est-elle de marque ?

 

350W fournie avec le boitier no name ...

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au vu des éléments que tu envisage pour ton upgrade, je te conseille de laisser tomber l'idée de ré-utiliser les anciens disques. Pour les brancher tu vas devoir passer à travers une carte PCI, avec les limitations que ça comporte, paticulièrement en termes de bande passante : tes disques, déjà pas tous jeunes, vont se retrouver "bridés" par le goulet d'étranglement que la carte va créer.

 

D'où ma question sur la carte PCI, c'est ce que je craignais. Maintenant si je passe par un adaptateur Sata => IDE je ne devrais pas avoir de perte non ?

Après le but de cette upgrade est simplement que la config actuelle est au bout du rouleau sous windows xp avec des bugs graphique qui me font penser que la carte graphique est out et je ne parle même pas des temps de réaction. Je ne cherche pas à en faire une bête de course mais simplement à retrouver un fonctionnement correct et tant qu'à faire une évolutivité (PCI-E, SATA, DVI).

----------

## anigel

 *Gaby wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Elle fait quel puissance ton alim et est-elle de marque ? 
> 
> 350W fournie avec le boitier no name ...

 

Pas terrible... Pas terrible du tout même  :Wink: .

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> D'où ma question sur la carte PCI, c'est ce que je craignais. Maintenant si je passe par un adaptateur Sata => IDE je ne devrais pas avoir de perte non ?

 

Rien à voir : le problème n'est pas le format des disques acceptés par la carte, mais bien le format de la carte elle-même. Dans un PC classique, on branche les disques directement sur la carte mère, et le contrôleur est intégré dans le chipset : la vitesse de dialogue entre le stockage et le reste du PC est maximale. Dans ton cas, tu branche un disque sur une carte, cette carte sur la carte mère, et le port de la carte mère est relié au chipset par un bus dont la vitesse de communication est très inférieure à celle d'un contrôleur intégré.

Donc si tu veux conserver tes disques : essaie de trouver une carte mère avec 4 ports IDE intégrés, car une carte fille posera toujours ce problème. Il me semble que Asrock en fait.

----------

## Gaby

Mouais d'après ce lien, il me faut une alim de 400W.

Je connaissais ton article Anigel et à choisir, je referais entièrement le PC avec du matériel récent et optimisé d'un point de vue conso / bruit / chaleur. Je n'ai malheureusement pas la liberté et le budget pour le faire. A moins que vos différentes remarques n'enterrent mon idée d'upgrade et que mon père accepte quelques sacrifices budgétaire. (heureusement le PC tourne sur 3 pattes, il finira bien par craquer   :Twisted Evil:  )

Pour ce qui est de l'interface des DD, je ne te suit plus là.

Je suis d'accord avec ton analyse dans le cas d'une carte fille controlant des ports IDE. En revanche si j'utilise un adaptateur Sata-> IDE, je branche bien mon disque sur le controleur de la carte mère, il n'y aura donc pas de goulet d'étranglement. A la limite une légère perte si l'adaptateur fait un travail de conversion, je ne connait pas du tout les différences entre du Sata et IDE.

----------

## kwenspc

Amha si perte il y a avec un adaptateur IDE-SATA, cette perte doit être vraiment minim comparée à une carte fille. (puisque dans ce cas c'est tout de même le contrôleur SATA dans le chipset de la CM qui gère le disque)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Mouais d'après ce lien, il me faut une alim de 400W.

 

Pipotron.

Sauf si c'est une noname, car leurs specs sont... du domaine du coprophile.

Une bonne alim à 300W est capable de délivrer par exemple du 400W pendant quelques courts instants, alors que pour une noname, elle serait appelée une 400W. Cf les tests online très pointus de CanardPC sur le sujet.

Perso ma config desktop consomme 210W en pointe (CPU+GPU), d'après mon rhéobus Zalman. A 10-20W près, parait que c'est représentatif de la conso réelle à la prise.

Quand aux gigabytes, méfiance avec le problème potentiel du reboot infini. Un ami (sur les 2 qui ont une gigabyte à base intel générations chipset P35/P45) en a souffert.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quand aux gigabytes, méfiance avec le problème potentiel du reboot infini. Un ami (sur les 2 qui ont une gigabyte à base intel générations chipset P35/P45) en a souffert.

 

La DS3L 43 a apparament un soucis avec la carte reseau. parfois la carte s'initialise mal, elle repond bine à la config mais elle travaille pas. faut arrete le pc complètement et le redemarrer. Un reboot ne fait rien. Alors est ce la carte ou le driver après... mystère.

----------

## Gaby

Merci pour les retour d'expérience de la carte mère, je vais voir ce qui se fait d'autre pour pas chere.

Sinon c'est quoi les symptomes d'une alim trop juste en puissance ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon c'est quoi les symptomes d'une alim trop juste en puissance ?

 

Parfois ça se déclare par des artefacts sur l'écran, des bugs mémoire, mais la plupart du temps c'est les condensateurs qui prennent dans la patatte et finissent par griller sans prévenir.

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La DS3L 43 a apparament un soucis avec la carte reseau. parfois la carte s'initialise mal, elle repond bine à la config mais elle travaille pas. faut arrete le pc complètement et le redemarrer. Un reboot ne fait rien. Alors est ce la carte ou le driver après... mystère.

 

Si c'est du Realtek RTL8111 et qu'il y a un dualboot avec Vista/Seven c'est un problème connu : le windows "endormirait" la carte un peu trop fort ; il y a un paramètre à changer dans les propriétés.

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pipotron.
> 
> Sauf si c'est une noname, car leurs specs sont... du domaine du coprophile.
> 
> Une bonne alim à 300W est capable de délivrer par exemple du 400W pendant quelques courts instants, alors que pour une noname, elle serait appelée une 400W. Cf les tests online très pointus de CanardPC sur le sujet.

 

+1, il FAUT une bonne alim, à vouloir faire des économies j'ai une alim qui à littéralement explosé et la CM en même temps, au total bonjour l'économie.

----------

## anigel

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est de l'interface des DD, je ne te suit plus là.
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec ton analyse dans le cas d'une carte fille controlant des ports IDE. En revanche si j'utilise un adaptateur Sata-> IDE, je branche bien mon disque sur le controleur de la carte mère, il n'y aura donc pas de goulet d'étranglement. A la limite une légère perte si l'adaptateur fait un travail de conversion, je ne connait pas du tout les différences entre du Sata et IDE.

 

Ahhh ! J'avais mal lu / compris (je dors peu ces derniers temps, ça déteint sur la vitesse de fonctionnement de ce qui me sert de cerveau   :Laughing:  ). Je ne connais pas ces adaptateurs, mais j'avoue que je suis perplexe sur les performances qu'on pourrait en attendre. Le bus IDE est un bus parallèle. Le bus SATA est un bus série. Donc pour transformer l'un en l'autre, point de salut hors un multiplexage. Et multiplexer assez vite pour soutenir le débit d'un disque dur, ça doit coûter super cher non ?

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Sinon c'est quoi les symptomes d'une alim trop juste en puissance ?

 

Instabilité, écran qui scintille (ça se voit moins sur les LCD maintenant). Problèmes de stabilité mémoire non reproductibles systématiquement, et variablesen fonction de la température de la pièce. Problèmes de CRC lors des accès disques, alors que l'état SMART est bon. Et la liste est encore longue  :Wink: .

----------

